# Canon EF 400mm f2.8L II USM (non IS)



## bchernicoff (Nov 17, 2011)

I have an opportunity to buy an excellent Canon EF 400mm f2.8L II USM locally and wanted some advice. These lenses are getting pretty old. Does Canon still service them? If not, does anyone? Browsing around craigslist and ebay, the asking price for these seems to be around $4000 based on the two that I have seen. I have negotiated to $3600 for this copy. Does that seem reasonable? Anything I should know or other concerns?

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 17, 2011)

It is listed as a qualified product for CPS (Europe) so I'm guessing they are still being serviced.

Might be old but considering L-series keep their value quite well, it's probably a great price. You could sell it for around same price if you are not happy with it. I would test it thoroughly before paying that amount


----------



## ricker (Nov 18, 2011)

Fortunately, even if Canon places the lens end-of-life, you could get it serviced through third parties.
Not too long ago I had a Canon FD 400 2.8 serviced.

Any calibration issues could be corrected via microadjustment in camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2011)

None of the old non-is super telephoto lenses are on the CPS elgible for repair list, and haven't been for years. If you have a problem that requires parts, you might find a independent repair service who has a part thats new or salvaged for a very high price, you can be sure that the commonly replaced parts are in short supply already.

Its definitely a risk. It won't be worthless if it can't be repaired, the parts for salvage may make it valuable, maybe more than you are paying.

I'd look for the IS version, they will be repairing them for another 5 years or so.


----------

